#ubuntu-unregged 2013-07-22
<FloodBot1> yumaokao, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 minus 3 (6-3)?
<FloodBot1> paul--__: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Inc`, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 1 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> s00pcan, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the main official language in Spain?
<FloodBot1> harrym1, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is Richard Stallman's (the founder of the GNU toolsuite that Ubuntu uses) first name?
<FloodBot1> Walex2, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Linux' (Linux is the kernel upon which Ubuntu is built)?
<FloodBot1> Nach0z_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent is France in?
<FloodBot1> yumaokao_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which language is spoken in Japan?
<FloodBot1> idoru: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot3> idoru: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> idoru: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> predator117, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 8 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> chillpill_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately before 7?
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Kiryx, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 plus 2 (6+2)?
<FloodBot1> Kiryx, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 plus 2 (6+2)?
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> wildc4rd, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters does 'ls' (a command to list files in Ubuntu) have?
<FloodBot1> wildc4rd: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> skroon, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number is between 3 and 5?
<FloodBot1> kokonoula_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which month has only 28 days?
<FloodBot1> gerhard_j, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Would you like to join #ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> Walex2, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Linux' (Linux is the kernel upon which Ubuntu is built)?
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Kiryx, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 plus 2 (6+2)?
<FloodBot1> skroon, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number is between 3 and 5?
<FloodBot1> lwyatt, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent is China in?
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> ncp, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'GNOME' (GNOME is Ubuntu's graphical interface)
<FloodBot1> Nach0z, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What color is the moon?
<FloodBot1> Nach0z: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> chillpill_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately before 7?
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> iggy19, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 293?
<FloodBot1> Liam-, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: If you have 2 pears and 3 apples, how many fruits do you have?
<FloodBot1> Liam-: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> tdpriest, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the letter between M and O alphabetically?
<FloodBot1> Xethron: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> onekt2, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the language spoken in France?
<FloodBot1> iggy19, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 293?
<FloodBot1> skroon, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number is between 3 and 5?
<FloodBot1> f00dMonsta_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number is between 3 and 5?
<FloodBot1> iggy19, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 293?
<FloodBot1> iggy19_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 123?
<FloodBot1> iggy19, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 293?
<FloodBot1> iggy19, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 293?
<FloodBot1> Kiryx, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 plus 2 (6+2)?
<FloodBot1> iggy19, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 293?
<FloodBot1> funkyHat2, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'swap' (a swap partition or file is a place on disk providing virtual memory)
<FloodBot1> funkyHat2, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'swap' (a swap partition or file is a place on disk providing virtual memory)
<FloodBot1> Inc`_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: If you have 1 cat and 1 dog, how many animals do you have?
<genii> Depends if one or both have fleas.
<FloodBot1> fginther, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 4 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> MushroomNZ, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 7 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot3> fginther, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 4 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot3> MushroomNZ, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 7 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> harrym1, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is Richard Stallman's (the founder of the GNU toolsuite that Ubuntu uses) first name?
<FloodBot3> harrym1, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is Richard Stallman's (the founder of the GNU toolsuite that Ubuntu uses) first name?
<FloodBot1> banch, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: If you have 1 cat and 1 dog, how many animals do you have?
<FloodBot1> Estragon, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'apropos' (which is a command that lets you find programs that do what you need)?
<FloodBot1> predator217, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 293?
<FloodBot1> ryancleary, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color was Napoleon's white horse?
#ubuntu-unregged 2013-07-23
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> mynotes, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Ubuntu comes with about 30000 packages compiled for you. How many letters are in the word 'compile'?
<FloodBot1> Stardroid: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> YW, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 6 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Guest2011, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is the last letter in the word 'Linux' (Linux is the kernel upon which Ubuntu is built)?
<FloodBot1> yumaokao, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 minus 3 (6-3)?
<FloodBot1> args[0], this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 minus 3 (6-3)?
<FloodBot1> iggy19, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 293?
<FloodBot1> raido, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first name of Andrew Tanenbaum (the creator of Minix, which inspired the creation of Linux)?
<FloodBot1> Kiryx, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 plus 2 (6+2)?
<FloodBot1> Kiryx, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 plus 2 (6+2)?
<FloodBot1> predator117, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 8 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> predator117, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 8 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Kiryx, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 plus 2 (6+2)?
<FloodBot1> kokonoula_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which month has only 28 days?
<FloodBot1> atrius, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 9 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Kiryx, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 plus 2 (6+2)?
<FloodBot1> iggy19, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 293?
<FloodBot1> iggy19, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 293?
<FloodBot1> ryancleary, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color was Napoleon's white horse?
<FloodBot1> iggy19, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 293?
<FloodBot1> gerhard_j, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Would you like to join #ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> paul--__: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot3> paul--__: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> paul--__: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> SebastianFlyte, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'Debian' (Debian is the distribution upon which Ubuntu builds)
<FloodBot3> SebastianFlyte, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'Debian' (Debian is the distribution upon which Ubuntu builds)
<FloodBot2> SebastianFlyte, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'Debian' (Debian is the distribution upon which Ubuntu builds)
<FloodBot1> phenom: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot3> phenom: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> phenom: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> mawuli, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: APT is Ubuntu's packaging system. How many letters does the word 'APT' have?
<FloodBot1> Doonz, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: Ubuntu comes with about 30000 packages compiled for you. How many letters are in the word 'compile'?
<FloodBot1> Doonz: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Xethron: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> predator117, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 8 in letters, not in digits
#ubuntu-unregged 2013-07-24
<FloodBot1> Htbrdd, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Amiga'?
<FloodBot1> dooglus, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many legs does a human have?
<FloodBot1> yumaokao_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which language is spoken in Japan?
<FloodBot1> ryancleary, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color was Napoleon's white horse?
<FloodBot1> ryan___, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately before 7?
<FloodBot1> ryancleary, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What color was Napoleon's white horse?
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> onekt-, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Linux' (Linux is the kernel upon which Ubuntu is built)?
<FloodBot1> ritz, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'Canonical' (Canonical is the company that funds Ubuntu)
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Xethron: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> ritz: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> yumaokao, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 minus 3 (6-3)?
<FloodBot1> onekt, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent is France in?
<FloodBot1> JonnyNomad_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many legs does a human have?
<FloodBot1> ubuntulog2, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: A terminal is the place where you type commands in Linux. How many letters does the word 'terminal' have?
<FloodBot1> dokidoki, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many seconds are there in a minute?
<FloodBot1> echevemaster_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number is between 3 and 5?
<FloodBot1> Pitlik_IPEX, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What language do Russians speak in Russia?
<FloodBot1> tnli_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number comes immediately before 10?
<FloodBot1> pooky, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is Mark Shuttleworth's (Ubuntu's founder) first name?
<FloodBot1> rick_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter of the English alphabet?
<FloodBot1> Kiryx, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 plus 2 (6+2)?
<FloodBot1> Optichip`, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first month of the year?
<FloodBot1> Tribaal, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: How many days are in a week?
<FloodBot1> wrvtta: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> nei_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately after 3?
<FloodBot1> Guest3831, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a black horse?
<FloodBot1> demom-, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Pastebin is a site where you should paste your error message, to avoid flooding the channel. How many letters are in the word 'pastebin'?
<FloodBot1> rannonga, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first month of the year?
<FloodBot1> coolbee, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number is between 3 and 5?
<FloodBot1> wizonesolutions: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> rannonga: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> onekt2, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the language spoken in France?
<FloodBot1> billyjoe_: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> shengyao, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many hours are there in a day?
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex2, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Linux' (Linux is the kernel upon which Ubuntu is built)?
<FloodBot1> Tribaal: Please give your answer here in the channel
<FloodBot1> Tribaal: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> gerhard_j, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Would you like to join #ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> Kiryx, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 plus 2 (6+2)?
<FloodBot1> Gnea: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Guest85887: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> LoganCloud, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: Which month has only 28 days?
<FloodBot1> iggy19, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 293?
<FloodBot1> azend: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> iggy19, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 293?
<FloodBot1> Vivek, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What whole number comes immediately before 10?
<FloodBot1> Vivek: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Vivek: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> rescept, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes before Sunday?
<FloodBot2> rescept, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes before Sunday?
<FloodBot1> Guest71824, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many hours are there in a day?
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex2, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Linux' (Linux is the kernel upon which Ubuntu is built)?
<FloodBot1> onekt, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What continent is France in?
<FloodBot1> onekt, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent is France in?
<FloodBot1> onekt2, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the language spoken in France?
<genii> I wonder what the bot's fascination with France is all about
<FloodBot1> sladen, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is the last digit in the number 345?
<FloodBot1> sladen: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> dooglus: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> predator217, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 293?
#ubuntu-unregged 2013-07-25
<FloodBot1> sidewalk, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes after Monday?
<FloodBot1> Nach0z, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is the moon?
<FloodBot1> Htbrdd, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Amiga'?
<FloodBot1> onekt, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent is France in?
<FloodBot1> yumaokao_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which language is spoken in Japan?
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> gerhard_j, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Would you like to join #ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> ryancleary, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color was Napoleon's white horse?
<FloodBot1> Xethron: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> predator117, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 8 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> predator117, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 8 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> jrib: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> jrib: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot3> jrib: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot3> txwikinger: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> txwikinger: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> chadi: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> txwikinger: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> chadi: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot3> chadi: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Htbrdd, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Amiga'?
<FloodBot1> atrius, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 9 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot3> Htbrdd, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Amiga'?
<FloodBot3> atrius, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 9 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> idoru: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot3> idoru: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> predator117, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 8 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot2> ryancleary, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color was Napoleon's white horse?
<FloodBot2> gerhard_j, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Would you like to join #ubuntu?
<FloodBot2> sidewalk, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes after Monday?
<FloodBot2> Guest71824, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many hours are there in a day?
<FloodBot2> rescept, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes before Sunday?
<FloodBot2> vannu, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 9 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot2> wizonesolutions: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> Guest3831, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a black horse?
<FloodBot2> Optichip`, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first month of the year?
<FloodBot2> tnli_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number comes immediately before 10?
<FloodBot2> ubuntulog2, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: A terminal is the place where you type commands in Linux. How many letters does the word 'terminal' have?
<FloodBot2> mdiers_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 plus 2 (6+2)?
<FloodBot2> jellow_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first name of Andrew Tanenbaum (the creator of Minix, which inspired the creation of Linux)?
<FloodBot2> marcepan_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Is P=NP?
<FloodBot2> tlopez_: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> aladilas__, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 7 minus 1 (7-1)?
<FloodBot2> Guest64444, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the letter of the alphabet immediately before E?
<FloodBot2> Hypnotoad: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> Xiol, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 6 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot2> hd5770, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What language is spoken in Italy?
<FloodBot2> YamakasY, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot2> OvermindDL1, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is Mark Shuttleworth's (Ubuntu's founder) first name?
<FloodBot2> astra05, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Macintosh'?
<FloodBot2> neil, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'Canonical' (Canonical is the company that funds Ubuntu)
<FloodBot2> NastyNaz_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 293?
<FloodBot2> eSeNek_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the number between 4 and 6?
<FloodBot2> ejv_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'ALSA' (ALSA is the Linux subsystem that provides sound on Ubuntu)
<FloodBot2> marcin_m, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes after Monday?
<FloodBot2> Stinky_Feet, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot2> chmorl_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is Mark Shuttleworth's (Ubuntu's founder) first name?
<FloodBot2> bshe: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> multiply: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> Schroeder: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> case_b, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Slackware'?
<FloodBot3> case_b, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Slackware'?
<FloodBot2> case_b, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Slackware'?
<FloodBot1> kloeri: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot3> kloeri: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> kloeri: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> pertu, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last name of Linus Torvalds (the creator of Linux)?
<FloodBot3> pertu, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last name of Linus Torvalds (the creator of Linux)?
<FloodBot2> pertu, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last name of Linus Torvalds (the creator of Linux)?
<FloodBot3> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot2> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> xBytez, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Pastebin is a site where you should paste your error message, to avoid flooding the channel. How many letters are in the word 'pastebin'?
<FloodBot2> xBytez, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Pastebin is a site where you should paste your error message, to avoid flooding the channel. How many letters are in the word 'pastebin'?
<FloodBot1> phenom_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'swap' (a swap partition or file is a place on disk providing virtual memory)
<FloodBot2> phenom_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'swap' (a swap partition or file is a place on disk providing virtual memory)
<FloodBot3> xBytez, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Pastebin is a site where you should paste your error message, to avoid flooding the channel. How many letters are in the word 'pastebin'?
<FloodBot3> phenom_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'swap' (a swap partition or file is a place on disk providing virtual memory)
<FloodBot1> Stardroid: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> Stardroid: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> concatenate, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many legs does a cat have?
<FloodBot3> Stardroid: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> concatenate, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many legs does a cat have?
<FloodBot1> zelluz1, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot3> concatenate, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many legs does a cat have?
<FloodBot2> zelluz1, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot3> zelluz1, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot2> Guest98848, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'Debian' (Debian is the distribution upon which Ubuntu builds)
<FloodBot1> Guest98848, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'Debian' (Debian is the distribution upon which Ubuntu builds)
<FloodBot3> Guest98848, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'Debian' (Debian is the distribution upon which Ubuntu builds)
<FloodBot1> upgrayeddd: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> upgrayeddd: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot3> upgrayeddd: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> IdleOne: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> IdleOne: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Tuna-Fish, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Linux' (Linux is the kernel upon which Ubuntu is built)?
<FloodBot3> IdleOne: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Duhz0r, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately after 3?
<FloodBot3> Tuna-Fish, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Linux' (Linux is the kernel upon which Ubuntu is built)?
<FloodBot2> Tuna-Fish, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Linux' (Linux is the kernel upon which Ubuntu is built)?
<FloodBot1> helgikrs, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last digit in the number 758?
<FloodBot3> Duhz0r, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately after 3?
<FloodBot2> Duhz0r, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately after 3?
<FloodBot3> helgikrs, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last digit in the number 758?
<FloodBot2> helgikrs, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last digit in the number 758?
<FloodBot1> onekt, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent is France in?
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex2, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Linux' (Linux is the kernel upon which Ubuntu is built)?
<FloodBot3> pena, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: A terminal is the place where you type commands in Linux. How many letters does the word 'terminal' have?
<FloodBot3> FUF, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What color is the moon?
<FloodBot2> pena, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: A terminal is the place where you type commands in Linux. How many letters does the word 'terminal' have?
<FloodBot3> Guest87707, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'ALSA' (ALSA is the Linux subsystem that provides sound on Ubuntu)
<FloodBot2> FUF, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What color is the moon?
<FloodBot3> robertf, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last name of Linus Torvalds (the creator of Linux)?
<FloodBot2> Guest87707, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'ALSA' (ALSA is the Linux subsystem that provides sound on Ubuntu)
<FloodBot2> robertf, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last name of Linus Torvalds (the creator of Linux)?
<FloodBot3> neunon_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'man' (which, aside from the obvious meaning, is also a command in Ubuntu to read manual pages)?
<FloodBot2> neunon_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'man' (which, aside from the obvious meaning, is also a command in Ubuntu to read manual pages)?
<FloodBot3> Taylor, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: How many letters are in the word 'dpkg', which is the program that install and removes packages in Ubuntu?
<FloodBot2> Taylor, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: How many letters are in the word 'dpkg', which is the program that install and removes packages in Ubuntu?
<FloodBot3> neunon_: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> neunon_: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot3> neunon, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: Type the word 'Debian' (Debian is the distribution upon which Ubuntu builds)
<FloodBot2> neunon, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: Type the word 'Debian' (Debian is the distribution upon which Ubuntu builds)
<FloodBot3> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot3> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> holstein, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What continent is China in?
<FloodBot1> ryan___, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately before 7?
<FloodBot2> mrec, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which month has only 28 days?
<FloodBot1> pena, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: A terminal is the place where you type commands in Linux. How many letters does the word 'terminal' have?
<FloodBot1> robertf, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last name of Linus Torvalds (the creator of Linux)?
<holstein> FloodBot1: asia
<FloodBot1> txwikinger: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> predator217, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 293?
#ubuntu-unregged 2013-07-26
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Htbrdd, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Amiga'?
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> onekt2, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the language spoken in France?
<FloodBot1> onekt, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent is France in?
<FloodBot1> ryancleary, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color was Napoleon's white horse?
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex2, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Linux' (Linux is the kernel upon which Ubuntu is built)?
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> shah`: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> pena, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: A terminal is the place where you type commands in Linux. How many letters does the word 'terminal' have?
<FloodBot1> gerhard_j, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Would you like to join #ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> Mishke, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number is between 3 and 5?
<FloodBot1> predator117, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 8 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> predator117, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 8 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> mrdavid, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: APT is Ubuntu's packaging system. How many letters does the word 'APT' have?
<FloodBot1> napsc, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is grass (plants)?
<FloodBot1> sinkensabe, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 plus 4 (3+4)?
<FloodBot1> napsc: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Yakko, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What language is spoken in Germany?
<FloodBot1> alexanderW, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the language spoken in France?
<FloodBot1> lapion, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What language is spoken in Italy?
<FloodBot1> achandra, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a violet violin?
<FloodBot1> achandra: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> julien|cable, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: If you have 1 cat and 1 dog, how many animals do you have?
<FloodBot1> akshay_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Slackware'?
<FloodBot1> sinkensabe: Please give your answer here in the channel
<FloodBot1> sinkensabe: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> onekt2, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the language spoken in France?
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> lapion, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What language is spoken in Italy?
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> lapion, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What language is spoken in Italy?
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
#ubuntu-unregged 2013-07-27
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> onekt2, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the language spoken in France?
<FloodBot1> FUF, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is the moon?
<FloodBot1> Termana, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which language is spoken in Japan?
<FloodBot1> Guest88188, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: Type the number 2 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Termana-, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes after Monday?
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> pena, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: A terminal is the place where you type commands in Linux. How many letters does the word 'terminal' have?
<FloodBot1> gerhard_j, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Would you like to join #ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> jablo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 9 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> porchao, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What language do Russians speak in Russia?
<FloodBot1> Jekyll_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What language is spoken in Italy?
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex2_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is the Sun (as viewed from Earth)?
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
#ubuntu-unregged 2013-07-28
<FloodBot1> Htbrdd, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Amiga'?
<FloodBot1> Guest62790, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'Debian' (Debian is the distribution upon which Ubuntu builds)
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> dtigue, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately after 3?
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> onekt, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent is France in?
<FloodBot1> onekt2, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the language spoken in France?
<FloodBot1> porchao, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What language do Russians speak in Russia?
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> pena, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: A terminal is the place where you type commands in Linux. How many letters does the word 'terminal' have?
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> hd5770, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What language is spoken in Italy?
<FloodBot1> hd5770, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What language is spoken in Italy?
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex2, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Linux' (Linux is the kernel upon which Ubuntu is built)?
<FloodBot1> hd5770, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What language is spoken in Italy?
<FloodBot1> gerhard_j, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Would you like to join #ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> hd5770, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What language is spoken in Italy?
<FloodBot1> hd5770, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What language is spoken in Italy?
<FloodBot1> hd5770, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What language is spoken in Italy?
<FloodBot1> chmorl, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes after Tuesday?
<FloodBot1> chmorl, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes after Tuesday?
<FloodBot1> chmorl, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes after Tuesday?
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> onekt, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent is France in?
<FloodBot1> onekt2, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the language spoken in France?
<FloodBot1> chmorl_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is Mark Shuttleworth's (Ubuntu's founder) first name?
<FloodBot1> Guest85887: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
